

Internships that rake in BIG bucks - WestCoastJustin
http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/03/03/hln-aber-highest-paid-internships-palantir-twitter.hln.html

======
aurumpotest
I know those companies are big exceptions, but for comparison, interns in
France are (as far as I'm aware, fairly uniformly) paid 436.05EU/month, or
just under 600USD/month. That's 30% of France's national minimum wage.

It seems a shame that those big companies can skim off all the brightest
talent by paying such lucrative wages, but at the same time, they've obviously
worked hard to be in a position to be able to do so. A tricky one.

